# Rechargable clippers for cats



## peanut (2 February 2018)

I'm having a nightmare time with my beautiful ragdoll's coat as despite grooming at least twice a week, he still gets matted bits.  

I've tried Pet Head Cat Knot Detangler and is hasn't made any difference. 

Can anyone recommend some small rechargable clippers please?  

Also, any other tips regarding sprays/brushes etc.

Thank you


----------



## BeckyFlowers (2 February 2018)

Hi Peanut, sorry I can't help with clippers but my kitteh absolutely loves being brushed with a Tangle Teezer!  I find it strips all the fuzzy undercoat out, especially when moulting, and because the bristles are flexible its gentle for them.  She loves the TT so much that if I pick it up and show it to her she jumps straight up on my lap and presents whichever bit she wants brushing!  Sorry I can't help with the clippers, but hope it helps somewhat


----------



## peanut (2 February 2018)

That's hugely helpful - thank you so much!   I will have a look at them.


----------

